# progression



## henrikhank

If I play C/G-A(halfdim)-A(fully diminished)-C
I have played a cool progression. All I know is that I played the chord that looks like A(fully diminished) but could have another name. How would a classical musician explain this progression?


----------



## EdwardBast

To really describe it we would need to see it notated. Or at least you could describe the top line and bass line specifically.


----------



## Bettina

EdwardBast said:


> To really describe it we would need to see it notated. Or at least you could describe the top line and bass line specifically.


Seconding this. Also, it would be helpful to know what key this is in, particularly if you're interested in a roman numeral analysis (which is an important part of classical music theory).


----------



## EdwardBast

This is probably what you meant:









If so, there is no way to know how to described it (I used F# rather than Gb because that line was going back to G). It might not even qualify as a progression, since it is just a C major triad with some neighbor tones. In context, if there was one, it might not even be a C major triad. The bass note could be the root of a dominant chord with elaborated suspensions above it. The point is, in classical theory, context is everything. Give us a context - that is, tell us where it goes from there - and we might be able to tell you what it is.


----------



## henrikhank

EdwardBast said:


> This is probably what you meant:
> 
> View attachment 92825
> 
> 
> If so, there is no way to know how to described it (I used F# rather than Gb because that line was going back to G). It might not even qualify as a progression, since it is just a C major triad with some neighbor tones. In context, if there was one, it might not even be a C major triad. The bass note could be the root of a dominant chord with elaborated suspensions above it. The point is, in classical theory, context is everything. Give us a context - that is, tell us where it goes from there - and we might be able to tell you what it is.


you are indeed correct. The chords are from the piece La Candeur by Burgmüller.
I could have seen that C too much as a C. 
It could have something to do with cadential 64, right?


----------

